# bersa thunder 45 pro uc



## whisperer (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all--I have now owned my bersa thunder 45 pro uc for several months--put about 300 rounds through it, and find it to be extremely reliable, no jams or failures with 4 different brands of ammo so far. Love the compactness, accuracy, and solid build to it. However, I have been searching for a everyday ccw holser for it and am failing!! I would prefer leather, but even a fobus would be great for now(no nylon)--my triggerguard is squared off and have the full rail to end of barrel--any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## bloomersgun (Nov 13, 2009)

*holster suggestion*

Look at UBG holsters. www dot ubgholsters dot com. Handmade holsters with lots of different styles.


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Check Gun Broker, looks like (not a 100% sure) all uc use the same holster


----------



## BernMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Try a Fobus Model SG239 or a Model sG239R eighther one will fit the 45 UC


----------

